# I HAVE BABIES



## midnitesun (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, I got a shock this morning... 2 pygmy babies.... I had my does due date for next month. Guess I was wrong....... :shrug: 
I was worried for a bit, since she wasn't touching the 2nd baby, knowing that she rejected 2nd twin on her last kidding...
But good news is that both are nursing and acting goofy out there..

I will post pics soon. 

:kidblue: :kidred: :cake:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Ooooh congrats! Can't wait to see them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats... :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats on the new additions.


----------



## midnitesun (Sep 11, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2027775&id=1096322700&l=330f476b75

Hope this works. You will also see my new baby chick...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very cute -- congrats


----------



## midnitesun (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks....
And thank you Brandi for giving me your ear when I got a little worried.... Too bad your 3 states away.. :sigh: :hug:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Ooooh congrats  They're adorable!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Mama is a pretty girl and she gave you some very pretty kiddo's as well!


----------



## midnitesun (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks, 

every one seems to be doing well now... The babies look like they have full tummies, and now they are sleeping in their barrel.... Mom is eatting well, and looking good..


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Aww they are so sweet!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Michelle, I am so glad that the kids are still doing now that you got Mom to accept the little girl! And they are GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! I bet you are so happy and proud!! :stars:



midnitesun said:


> Thanks....
> And thank you Brandi for giving me your ear when I got a little worried.... Too bad your 3 states away.. :sigh: :hug:


You are more than welcome :hug: I am just so glad that I was able to help you a little! But you get all the credit for this one, you did all the work and you handled the situation very well! :hi5: Yeah I know everyone is always so far away from me... lol If you have any other questions or just need someone to talk things through with, you know my number, don't hesitate to call :wink:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow! They are precious!

Congratulations!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Too cute!! Congrats!


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!! They are adorable!!! Congrats!


----------



## midnitesun (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks every1.
My son and I went out this morning to check on them and they came prancing out of their barrel and started climbing in our laps. it was too cute.. I just wish I had a camera with me..
We did come up with name for them. The boy is named Tex, and the girl is Celine.

I'm just so glad Nan waited until the weather warmed up


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable...a big congrats...


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Love the names!


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

Cute names!


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

:leap: congratulations! glad they are doing well and they are adorable!


----------

